# Our new little additions



## Sprocket

*Our new little additions *video**

Some of you have seen these if I am friends with you on facebook. 

We had 3 pregnant does out of 4. This was my first experience breeding goats and being a midwife to goats! I feel so fortunate to have been there for the first two births. Both time they had the first one out already but it is definitely something to behold when those little babies sneeze out that goop and squeak for the first time! 

We had 3 doelings born on 3/23 at about 4 pm. I had said the day before that the doe looked ready and she sure was. She didn't need any help, I just dried them off and made sure they didn't get smushed while she moved around. They were up and eating in a few moments. 

This was the first doeling born. 



Second just out! This was the one born with contracted tendons. She is 100% now  



And then a 3rd came out. This one was the largest by about a 1/4 lb. They all weighed around 3 lbs.



Trying to drink from the wrong end! 



It was a bit chilly that night so we put them in the small stall and under the heat lamp.





They didn't waste any time once we got them outside.


----------



## Sprocket

They love this big rock. They jump clear to the top every time!



Then on 4/9 my parents were visiting and my stepdad spotted a little wet black object in a goat stall LOL. I ran outside with towels and my kit. Dried the first little dark baby off and didn't have to wait long. This mama didn't even lay down, she literally dropped them out within 5 minutes. The last one was the doeling and she was a screamer. She is also the largest. Another excellent mama goat. I love how attentive they are. 

I didn't get many good photos due to having broken my camera card but I have since taken a few with Drews phone. They were outside today for the first time so I will have to take more later 

First born.



The first born, a little buckling. He is a chocolate Sundgau color, just like mama.



This little guy was second. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this one. He is the sweetest little thing. He is a combination of coats. He is chocolate buckskin in the back and then his face is Sundgau.



This is the doeling. She is a dark/black buckskin. LOVE her markings. She is also the largest kid. 





And a curious little doeling wanted to see her new playmates!


----------



## SuperPug

OMG!!! I'm totally getting goats with my dream property! They're so freaking adorable!


----------



## Sprocket

SuperPug said:


> OMG!!! I'm totally getting goats with my dream property! They're so freaking adorable!


They are a ton of fun! I can't wait for the last doe to pop because I expect triplets from her. She had triplets last time and she is HUGE right now. It will be so fun to watch them all run around.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

You see cute little baby goats. I see Happy Meals for my pack. Tomato, Tomahto....


----------



## meggels

Holy crap, baby goats are cute....now I want one...


----------



## bett

Omg.they are so freaking cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

I have always loved goats-- and baby ones, gah! So hilarious to watch. 

By the way, there is a man that owns a goat in New York City, and walks him on a leash. Actually, I think he has property outside the city as well, but brings the goat with him when he comes here. Most people don't even blink when they see him walking down Broadway with his goat; there are stranger things to gawk at in this town.


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> You see cute little baby goats. I see Happy Meals for my pack. Tomato, Tomahto....


It's a cruel world but whoever doesn't sell in time will be freezer camp material.


----------



## lauren43

I just love these guys! How's the one that need splints doing?


----------



## Sprocket

lauren43 said:


> I just love these guys! How's the one that need splints doing?


She only had the splints on for a few days. She is 100% now and just as fast as her sisters.

I just took these photos tonight. They were having a ball on the stairs. They are getting SO big. I need to weigh them again but their bellies are just round!




Mama kept trying to put them to bed but they wanted to play!


----------



## Herzo

They are so cute. What breed are they I have forgotten? I don't think I could do it and would have them all. do you ever milk the doe's?

A goat in New York now that I would like to see. I don't think I would last to long there I think people are weird here  I know it's what you grow up with and get use to. That's one of the things I like about these forums one gets to hear how other people live all over.

If you came here and saw what kind of land I live on you would say she's not in her right mind hahahhhahahhahha!!!!!!

Ok well that last part is probably right. Put me in the middle of no where and I'm happy


----------



## Sprocket

The brown ones are Nigerian Dwarfs. The black and white are all Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy. The grey is a pygmy but she is too old to kid anymore.


----------



## zoeandzack

oh my goodness how cute are they!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I have been so busy with work I totally missed this thread! OMG. The cute factor is off the charts! Since I know what a handful they are you probably don't even want to fool with them. Just pack them up and ship them over here to Alabama! I'll handle them for you. Don't worry about it. Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

How are the dogs around the little kids? I would imagine they would find them amusing...


----------



## SuperPug

My pug would. She'd attempt to play with them!


----------



## Sprocket

NewYorkDogue said:


> How are the dogs around the little kids? I would imagine they would find them amusing...


Gunner LOVES them. He just wants to sniff and lick them. The mamas don't like that and they make it very clear. Sprocket has gotten too close out of curiosity and has been rammed a few times. It's actually really funny. He will get rammed, then he sort of snarls and puffs up and then walks away. Mikey is vaguely curious. Jody would probably gladly eat them if I let her.


----------



## Sprocket

WELL! We had a little surprised when we got home from breakfast this morning! QUADS! 

2 bucklings and 2 doelings. This brings our total kids to 6 doelings and 4 bucklings out of 3 of our 4 does. We now have 14 goats! LOL

Bucklings
















The second set of triplets are doing very well. Getting fatter and sassier by the day


----------



## SuperPug

ermgermd!!!! The cuteness is too much to handle! It's not my fault if your goats go missing


----------



## Herzo

Fertile little suckers aren't they. I just don't know how your not going to get attached to them


----------



## Sprocket

Herzo said:


> Fertile little suckers aren't they. I just don't know how your not going to get attached to them


They are really cute, and it is hard to not keep a few. Goats are REALLY hard on fencing though and I'm pretty much totally sick of repairing fencing, stressing about fencing, etc. I was recently diagnosed with an autoimmune disease that in my case, can be irritated by stress so I need a farm animal that is not so stressful. When all these goats are gone, I am getting sheep. Sheep are not as hard on fencing and they are larger so they won't be so difficult to deal with. Small goats are like having a bunch of dogs that won't come within 5 feet of you unless you have food.

All the babies are adorable, I love them but I want sheep, and a pig.


----------



## Sprocket

naturalfeddogs said:


> I have been so busy with work I totally missed this thread! OMG. The cute factor is off the charts! Since I know what a handful they are you probably don't even want to fool with them. Just pack them up and ship them over here to Alabama! I'll handle them for you. Don't worry about it. Ha Ha Ha!


If you have a flock of sheep to trade, I will gladly give you all of them!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Sprocket said:


> If you have a flock of sheep to trade, I will gladly give you all of them!


DANG! I don't.


----------



## Herzo

Yes they are that, a big pain in the behind. My aunt use to have goats, not the little ones however she had a Nubian billy and you had to make sure you had a big stick if you went into the pasture with him.

Yes my dad has a herd do you want all 1700 of them.


----------



## Sprocket

Herzo said:


> Yes they are that, a big pain in the behind. My aunt use to have goats, not the little ones however she had a Nubian billy and you had to make sure you had a big stick if you went into the pasture with him.
> 
> Yes my dad has a herd do you want all 1700 of them.


I'm only asking for 5 sheep and I will trade all 14 goats LOL These little babies are such a joy though. I'm in the process of stripping the stalls and putting down new bedding. Everytime I dump a load of old straw, the babies run over and jump in it


----------



## Sprocket

A video of the quads that were born on Sunday.  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200972991915822&l=3745407962278937893


----------



## SuperPug

They're so cute bucking around! SQUEE


----------



## Sprocket

SuperPug said:


> They're so cute bucking around! SQUEE


Isn't it hilarious? I can't help laugh. They are so springy!

I now have all the kids sold except 2 from the first set of triplets. The quads are going to their new homes on Saturday. 3 are going to a family that has a couple acres, cows, sheep and 3 kids. The lightest buckling is going to a woman with a small farm. The second set of triplets is paid for but they are staying until weaned. Shelby (doeling that had splints) is going to my sister . I am trading the chocolate mamas for a large boer wether for dog food. The black and white doe and grey grandma are not sold and may end up staying here. I'm sort of soft on old granny


----------



## xchairity_casex

DAWWW! very cute! i just love baby anything!


----------



## Felix

OMG Kids are so cute! They definitely know they're good at climbing!


----------



## Sprocket

I just love how they hop around so much! Walking isn't good enough for them, they must leap about! :biggrin1:


----------

